

Cocoa: A new social network for fun, collaborative studying - ryanatallah
http://cocoa.io/

======
ryanatallah
Cocoa motivates and accelerates learning by combining gamification with social
network integration, skeuomorphic design, flexible study exercises, external
content recommendations, games, and more. Still in development, the app will
be available for usage by invite only in the near future, after which it will
be made publicly available for free.

------
carsonkahn
I think this is awesome! And the domain, <http://cocoa.io>, is AMAZING. Very
catchy.

------
oxwrist
Adding a "Show HN" tag and opening the site to let us try (instead of
requesting invites) would help.

